# Terries in pots - orchis, ophrys and pterostylis



## cnycharles (Oct 20, 2018)

For a few years Ive been slowly learning how to keep some pterostylis alive thanks to donations from Dave M in Georgia. Last year managed to get some of them to increase and Dave sent me some more which I potted up. I sent Eric some pterostylis that he had won in the auction here plus some of the new ones and he sent me some orchis and ophrys tubers. Thanks Eric! I potted everything up and misted the tops of the pots for a few weeks and shoots started coming up in all of the pots. 

After getting back from nm, lots of shoots coming up. A nice cool rain was forecast so I put everything out on the front entry landing



I believe this is the orchis pot. Older larger tuber in center, younger on outside



Older pterostylis curta from last year



Newer curta this year






I believe this is the ophrys pot; older larger tuber in center, younger on outside















Orchis shoot

The pictures unlabeled are pterostylis 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 20, 2018)

Unfortunately a few days ago a squirrel got into a few of the pots! Its been a while since I had had any bother from squirrels so hadnt thought about covering them. They are covered now. Tree rats need some black powder music to dance to ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Oct 23, 2018)

Ouch. Hope some survived.


----------



## emydura (Oct 25, 2018)

They were looking good. Squirrels are one thing we don't have to worry about. Just slugs and snails.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 27, 2018)

This is how mine are progressing. I wish Phrags grew this fast.





Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 28, 2018)

looking good! the two square pots took the most digging, but still plants alive in them. others had some disturbance but most are okay. not sure why they wanted after those two pots ...


Sent from my P008 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Oct 29, 2018)

They wanted terrestrial orchids!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 29, 2018)

Minor update



Orchis italica 



Ophrys ferrum 




Not sure what to do with the Mediterranean ones when it gets to freezing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 29, 2018)

Unheated garage for Mediterranean plants?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 29, 2018)

Ummm, put them inside.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 30, 2018)

Linus_Cello said:


> Unheated garage for Mediterranean plants?





No garage, and how much light do they need, and when do they normally start sprouting (to make flowers)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Oct 30, 2018)

You know as much as I do. Mine are going fast at room temps (9/28/18 - 10/27/18 in the photos). We are keeping the living room a little cool this year. Let me know about the Disas.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 31, 2018)

Ok ty

I will get back to you soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 3, 2018)

Eric, sent you email 



Orchis italica older bulb



Ophrys ferrum






Smaller o italica tubers



P curta tiny shoots





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 15, 2018)

I guess they can take some snow!



Pterostylis 



Orchis

Ive been covering these all with flexible foam on frosty nights and more recently excessively rainy days. I left the pad on today because we were supposed to get freezing rain sleet snow and everything else and they are way wet enough, but some of the snow snuck in under the far end of the porch. They look good considering they&rsquo;ve been out for awhile


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 12, 2018)

I brought everything inside a week ago, too many nights going into the 20s. One of the pterostylis looks like it will have two flowering plants; smaller plants and flowers. Likely will have to id some from flowers though the bigger pots are curta










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 12, 2018)

The rest of the terries



I believe the orchis




The ophrys









The p curta from last year that the squirrel didnt eat



Pterostylis curta, new from dave


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Dec 13, 2018)

cnycharles said:


>


Freakin' Cytorkis!!!

Wow, otherwise looking great.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 13, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jan 14, 2019)

Nice, thanks for the updates.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 17, 2019)

Orchis italica 
I didn’t even realize it was going to flower, and yesterday afternoon I see this big flower spike!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 17, 2019)

First seen spike


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 24, 2019)

Almost full flowers, and leaves


----------



## sergeharvey (Feb 25, 2019)

cnycharles said:


> Eric, sent you email
> 
> View attachment 14349
> 
> ...


What is your Ophrys mix?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 25, 2019)

Neat! You can certainly see "the little people" in those flowers. Great forest of Pterostylis too.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 26, 2019)

sergeharvey said:


> What is your Ophrys mix?


I’ll have to poke into it tonight to check, but I had some seedling diatomite that I added to try and keep it neutral or at least not acidic. Unfortunately I dried that pot out a bit so they are suffering now


----------

